
A Mozilla Project To Give You Total Control Over Your Contacts - newsit
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/contacts_new_mozilla_labs_project.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
cfinke
Interesting how the Mozilla Suite split messaging and e-mail out into separate
components, and now Firefox is slowly bringing those pieces back into the
browser.

